# stupid momma bunny going on babies



## flemish lops (Mar 19, 2011)

I have a litter of 11 day old bunneis and the mother rabbit keeps going to the bathroom in and by the nest. The babies also got a little damp from it and I was wondering if it is ok to take out the soggy nesting of hay and fur and put in hay. The temp still gets to 30 degrese at nights and I really want to keep the babies dry and warm.


----------



## DianeS (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes, definately keep those babies dry. You can bring any soggy fur inside to dry out, and put it back in. They may still need the mom's fur - at least until they get their own.


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 19, 2011)

DianeS said:
			
		

> Yes, definately keep those babies dry. You can bring any soggy fur inside to dry out, and put it back in. They may still need the mom's fur - at least until they get their own.


but do you think the hay is ok for the babies since it could poke them (eyes)?  thanks


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Mar 20, 2011)

i use pine for some and hay for all my litters from birth and never had a problem before. i use the pine under the nest to help absorb the pee with hay on top and some of my cages just have all hay and nothing else. the important part is to keep them dry, warm and draft free.


----------



## hoodat (Mar 20, 2011)

You might try using a shedder comb on the mama and try to get some fresh fur that way. You can use the ones made for dogs so long as you're careful not to let it scratch her skin. One caution. Don't use fur from another rabbit to replace it. That would mark the kits as belonging to another rabbit and she might abandon them.


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 20, 2011)

thanks for the replies! This is a first time mother rabbits so she has not been doing a 100 percent job with the babies. But the babies are still alive and growing so im happy  . 
To days the first day of spring, yea warmer weather! Or not. Single diget degres are comming so I hope mother bunny stops wetting the nest.


----------

